# How about this kid?



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

From Adrian Wojnarowski's latest column: 



> Benetton of Treviso, Italy, one of the magical names of European basketball, has secured one of the most intriguing young prospects in the world: Samuel Deguara of the tiny island of Malta, just off the coast of Sicily.
> 
> He is 7-foot-4, 220 pounds.
> 
> ...


 http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...YF?slug=aw-lastshot011808&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

Wow that is one huge kid 7 foot 4 and hes only 16.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I wonder how tall he'll get.


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

Krstic All Star said:


> I wonder how tall he'll get.


Maybe even taller than yao ming.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I wonder if he grew/grows that much because of an illness, almost has to.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

It's odd that people continue to get so excited about enormous players (relatively speaking--say, 7-2 or more).

*Great "giants":*
Yao Ming
Arvydas Sabonis
Ralph Sampson

*Good "giants":*
Gheorge Muresan
Rik Smits
Shawn Bradley

Off the top of my head, that's it. Then you get into Manute Bol territory. Then quickly into Pavel Podkolzine territory.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I'd also mention Mark Eaton, though only in the Good category


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

croco said:


> I wonder if he grew/grows that much because of an illness, almost has to.


What I was thinking too. Hopefully he doesnt have that "giant syndrome" (I dont know the scientific term) that Muresan had, otherwise his life will turn into a nightmare.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

starvydas said:


> What I was thinking too. Hopefully he doesnt have that "giant syndrome" (I dont know the scientific term) that Muresan had, otherwise his life will turn into a nightmare.


Acromegaly. That is the same thing Pavel Podkolzine and Jaber Rouzbahani (7-5 Iranian) have.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

7'4 at 16, wow. Wonder what his final height will be when he finally stops growing


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I was just watching a piece on Andre the Giant on the Biography Channel - another man who had gigantism. He was lucky to live to 46, though his last few years were excruciating. He died at 7'4 and 530...


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

I've seen that. When they discussed his capacity for alcohol, it blew my mind.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

His size... I wonder just how much he could lift, let alone drink...


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

I know they said he was actually not very strong once his back gave him trouble, near the end of his life. During the filming of The Princess Bride, he was unable to carry Cary Elwes on his back, or to lift Robin Wright (who had to weight, what, 110 pounds?).


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

His back and ankles were shot by that point. But before all that hit him, wow. Can you imagine him as an NFL center?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

He looke physically developed which is the biggest suprise to me. Great find KAS the kid obviously has enourmous potential. 

Still can't get over 7'4 at 16.. Wow


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm always on giant watch


----------

